# windows 2008 server r2 DHCP not handing out ips



## fbernal (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi got stuck with this issue hope someone can advise.

We have a sonicwall handing out ips to pcs and ip phones.
We setup DHCP on our domain controler/dns server running windows 2008 but not a single client is getting ips from this server. Server is activaded, service has beeen restarted and scope recreated. We do have vlans on our switches in which all of the client machines are able to see both the sonicwall gateway and our AD server running DHCP.

Any ideas why the clients are only getting ips from our sonicwall and not our AD server?

In the near future we plan to separate lan from voice data so that the sonicwall will hand out ips to the machines while the server to the telephones or viceversa using vlans on our switches the only problem is that both the ip phone and cpu are sharing only one port.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated it.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You can't have two DHCP servers sitting on the same layer 2 segment. That's the issue you're running in to. From what I gather, at least the behavior is predictable as the SonicWall is handing out all the addresses. You can easily get into a situation where randomly the SonicWall or the Windows Server would hand out IPs.

Please elaborate on what you mean by the PCs and IP phones sharing the same port. I assume this means they're both tied to the same port on the SonicWall. I'm not sure what model of SonicWall you're running but there are different options you can invoke to solve this problem. On my SonicWall TZ215, I have the option to invoke port based VLANs and tagged VLANs. I currently use VLAN tagging on my SonicWall to support multiple LAN segments and to have the SonicWall be the router gateway for these segments. I have all the VLANs trunked onto a single physical port coming out of the TZ.


----------



## fbernal (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks yeah that is what I figured out can't have both the sonicwall and server giving out ips. This is what we intend to do, we have ip phones connected and the pcs are connected to the ip phones sharing one single port per machine/ip phone. We want to separate traffic coming from the ip phone from that coming from the pcs. But since the pcs are piggyback from the phone not sure if its possible to create vlans to accomplish this.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, you can. I have to take a deeper look at this as I'm going to probably implement the same thing with my Cisco VoIP setup. From what I recall, you would set up the phone to be on a native VLAN on a trunk port configured on the attached switch. You would then configure a tagged VLAN for the PC traffic that is trunked to the phone. The phone is acting sort of like a mini managed switch. The phone will see the tagged VLAN and strip the VLAN tagging before sending the the traffic out the PC switch port on the phone. The phone will then do the reverse for traffic coming from the PC to the network.

This configuration you're talking about is done all the time in Enterprise phone systems.


----------



## fbernal (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool. Let me know how your setup works. We are using Force10 switches with a core switch that connects to two different ISPs both connected to two different sonicwalls. we are looking into using two different ip scopes; 10.10.4.x for the telephones and 10.10.2.x for the machines and two separate vlans one for the ip phones and one for the machines. If we need to we can use static ips on the machines or phones if the scopes get mixed on the clients pcs/phones.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL. You're just in luck. I happen to have a bunch of Force10 switches in my home network along with Cisco, Juniper, and the newer Dell Networking switches (formerly PowerConnect). So I can actually give you the exact config.


----------



## fbernal (Feb 19, 2015)

Awesome, that would be great


----------

